# Quiz Masters



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Every Wednesday night at 8pm Uk time is quiz night. Its over in the live chat come and see if you can take the lead. Rules and further details below.

[Edit cccp - link to the flash chat]

The Leader board

1st Katie Drake: 9pts
2nd Lord Kronus: 6pts
3rd Asian avatar : 5pts
4th Jordan Darko, Zacee: 3pts
5th Viscount Vash, cccp, pariah: 2pts
6th snorri 'o' dubna, Steel Nathan, Fabreezio, Khorneflake: 1pt


The game consits of 30 questions. I wil ask them one by one and the first person to get the correct answer wins a point (one answer per question). The catagories of questions will change each week but will include background, rules, statistics, colour schemes, and even a few none 40k questions. Some are easy some are hard but we all have a good laugh so come and join in.

For every game won you get points on the leaderboard 

3 for a 1st place
2 for a 2nd place
1 for a third place


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

would it be an idea to run it on a points system? eg 3 for a win, 2 for second place and 1 for third.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I was eventually going to make it a top ten of winners only but that may be an idea is katie keeps beating you all.:laugh:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

just thought it might be easier to keep track of the scores like that rather then one second place or whatever.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

After some thought i have changed it, i think it will keep the leader board more lively.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

yeah!!!!!!!! im joint second.......!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Tonights quiz will be all 40k questions in honour of 5th. There will be 15 fluff/background questions, 10 rules and statistic questions and a final round where i give five clues one by one and the players have to identify the character.

I hope to see you there 8pm uk time


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

im comming!!
:victory:for me


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

oh.... i wanna come, but i might not make it....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll try to be there, Im sure I can easily loose this :grin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Commissar Yarrick said:


> im comming!!





Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> oh.... i wanna come,


Too much info, guys...


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

8pm UK? Damn...that's 5am Down Under time.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

woot woot awesome i will be there


----------



## Slayers Master Assasin (Jul 26, 2008)

im srry but i cant. i have to edit my posts


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

no quiz tonight?

ancient, plz say when there is a quiz and when there is nothing but an empty chat room


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the quiz has more or less been suspended for the time being due to ancient having other commitments


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks CCCP, i keep meaning to get to this, the quiz is on hold for now. I plan to make it a monthly feature starting in october, the date yet to be set. Sorry for messing anyone about and i hope to see you all when we get back to it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, damn. I'm finally back and I was hoping to play with you guys.


----------

